# Starlings and the moon



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

The Starlings have returned to Otmoor, the estimate is 100,000.

its one hell of a sight its free but you cant buy it, that's a reason I love it so much.

a couple of shots of the moon handheld one in daylight and later at dusk again over Otmoor.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Would love to see a big murmuration like this. I have to make do with the 50 or so local starlings doing it.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! It's been many years since i saw a starling murmuration, (somerset levels at christmas time), and it was a bit naff compared to that!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lovely, there are a lot of different types of birds when I go up Great Orme. I have no idea what type the are like little black and yellow ones which dart about for example


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> Lovely, there are a lot of different types of birds when I go up Great Orme. I have no idea what type the are like little black and yellow ones which dart about for example


 Looks like a yellow Wagtail but I could be wrong.


----------

